# Someone fix the mower! The Civil Aviation Museum of China



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Guys, here are some pictures from the Civil Aviation Museum of China, not the usual fare here, but since it has a C-46 and a couple of Lisunov Li-2s, it just might qualify. This museum is quite odd. It was originally conceived to showcase the history of the Civil Aviation Administration of China, which governs civil aviation in the PRC, and also ran its own airline, but has expanded to examine civil aviation in general in this wild architectural creation. The displays are fractured and don't really tell a concise story, but are interesting enough. Despite providing a big display space, the big building has lots of wasted space and crams airframes in one tight corner. Then there's the aircraft outside. Clearly this is a work in progress, but they do need to fix the mower! On the day I went it was perishingly hot and walking among the bigger aircraft outside, my feet filled with grass to the extent that I got a bad rash that lasted for days (again! As I had after going to the derelict aircraft park at the China Aviation Museum). Getting there wasn't easy; I had to catch a taxi after reaching what I though was the closest underground stop, but the taxi driver got lost and had to ask for directions. Anyway, interesting to have gone to, nevertheless.





B-7022 1




B-3880 2




Nanchang CJ-6




Y-5 3




JJ-5 2




B-3471 3




B-2701 1




Li-2 5




C-46 1




Li-2 4

Link to more images: Civil Aviation Museum of China


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice shots Grant. Lots of aircraft I've never heard of


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2018)

Pretty Cool.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2018)

Excellent and thanks for posting.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2018)

Good stuff Grant - looks like an interesting place.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 17, 2018)




----------

